# Miller Road Park pier



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

The steelhead are thick at the pier at Miller Road Park in Avon Lake. Of course I didn't get to stay.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Im usually a total river rat during chrome season, how do you go about fishin for em from piers? do you just drop shot em or throw spoons or what? I don't even know where to begin haha. Any help is appreciated bud!


----------



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have no idea. Maybe all of the above would work.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Ry440 said:


> Im usually a total river rat during chrome season, how do you go about fishin for em from piers? do you just drop shot em or throw spoons or what? I don't even know where to begin haha. Any help is appreciated bud!


Spoons , jig an maggots, even eggs sacks on the bottom ...


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

I usually throw spoons on the baitcaster and spawnbags with float beads on the bottom spinning gear rig. Make sure to either set the drag super light of open the bail and set a can on top of the line or you can lose our outfit, lol.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

welllll.... me and justin went out there today and there were no steelhead in sight lol. Justin did catch a nice walleye though!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ry440 said:


> welllll.... me and justin went out there today and there were no steelhead in sight lol. Justin did catch a nice walleye though!


Ya.....the shad were insane.....very thick jumping EVERYWHERE. The walleye......wow

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

FISHIN216 said:


> Ya.....the shad were insane.....very thick jumping EVERYWHERE. The walleye......wow
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


haha i know it was insane! You goin out with russ tonight?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Still not sure where I'm going

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

